# Sally Hansen Magnetic Nail Polish



## Dalylah (Sep 12, 2012)

Now I know this isn't new but these are still available and I was thinking since fall is coming I'd post it for you guys. These come in 8 colors but this is the one I just had to have. You can pick these up in most drugstores and online.





Source  Sally Hansen Magnetic Polish in Kinetic Copper

When I saw the preview of these I was so excited but I figured they would be hard to use. I could not have been more wrong. This was my first manicure with these and it wasn't hard at all. The formula on these was nice, must smoother than I expected. This is two coats plus base and top coat.

So have you tried these polishes? What'd you think?


----------



## Pancua (Sep 12, 2012)

I got one of the magnetic one in my Influenster box over the summer and it took me a couple tries to get the hang of it. I absolutely loved the color and while I have not gotten another magnetic nail polish yet, I have used this one a couple more times.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## leah970 (Sep 12, 2012)

i need that! lol. love the color


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 12, 2012)

It's a really great color for fall and when I was wearing that everyone kept asking me what it was and how I did it lol


----------



## Bernadette (Sep 16, 2012)

Every time I try, I end up bumping my nail with the magnet and messing them up. Do you have any tips? Also, I can't get it to go around the sides, it just appears really heavy on the tops. You did a great job! So envious!


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bernadette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Every time I try, I end up bumping my nail with the magnet and messing them up. Do you have any tips? Also, I can't get it to go around the sides, it just appears really heavy on the tops. You did a great job! So envious!


I set the little stand thingie on the backside of my cuticle right here...





Make sure you do the first thin coat on all nails and just leave it. It creates a base color so when the magnets pull it, there is still enough color underneath. Then paint your second coat (a little thicker this time) and place the little stand thing against your finger where I put the *pink*. Make sure your hand is on a flat surface so it doesn't wiggle and make you bork your polish. It says hold it for 10 seconds but I held mine for about 30 each because 10 wasn't enough. Then just wait a few minutes and use your topcoat as normal. The only one I had a problem with was my thumb because the magnet wasn't wide enough to cover my whole nail. I had to slowly and very gently rock the magnet stand back and forth on the pink spot while it dried. The end effect wasn't as strong as the others but it matched well enough for no one else to notice but me lol.

This is probably one of the manicures that I have gotten the most compliments on. Everywhere I go people were asking me about it.


----------



## Bernadette (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you so much! I will try your method with my color and post pics when I finish, as long as you promise not to laugh! LOL!!


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 17, 2012)

We won't laugh, I promise. We are all here to learn and try new stuff.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for posting this..I've been wondering about that polish and I love that color on your nails..I will def. be purchasing!


----------



## murflegirl (Sep 17, 2012)

Your swatch is really wonderful! I might have to pick this one up after all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for posting this..I've been wondering about that polish and I love that color on your nails..I will def. be purchasing!


 No problem. I look forward to seeing your nails when you try it!



> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Your swatch is really wonderful! I might have to pick this one up after all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xoxoJannet (Sep 18, 2012)

I love their magnetic polish. This was from back when I first tried it. It was a mess since I had to redo it like 10 times! I kept touching the polish with the magnet.


----------



## Bernadette (Sep 18, 2012)

i

I picked the Polar Purple, and it actually was a lot easier than I thought it would be! Still have a little cleaning up to do but I love it!  Thank you for the encouragement Dalylah!


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 18, 2012)

@xoxoJanet When you have to redo it always gets weird, but that doesn't look too bad. Just needed some edge cleaning and it would have been fine. You got the magnetic stripes done right which is the hard part

@Bernadette, that turned out really well! ...and you're welcome


----------

